# Gymnastics Coach Convicted Of Child Rape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WOBURN, Mass. -- *A gymnastics coach has been convicted in the rape of one of his former students.

Steven Infante, of New Milford, Conn., was found guilty of rape of a child Wednesday by a jury in Middlesex Superior Court. Infante was scheduled to be sentenced late Wednesday.

Infante was charged in 2007 with repeatedly raping one of his teenage students and molesting another student in Massachusetts in the 1990s.

Gymnastics Coach Convicted Of Child Rape - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I can only pray that he gets raped.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Mozzarella said:


> I can only pray that he gets raped.


Even that is too good for him


----------

